# Bei Computerspielen wurde der Junge reingelegt. Kai verzockt 2000 Euro im Internet



## Hippo (6 Mai 2013)

Aus dem Zentralorgan der Deutschen 
Aber für die Verbreitung der Information ist gesorgt.
Leider wird der Rat gegeben auf Kulanz zu hoffen und nicht sich zu wehren.



> *Der kleine Kai (9) ist beim Computerspielen schon ein ganz großer. Doch jetzt kam das totale Gameover, als seine Mama Angelika (36) die Telefonrechnung bekam: Kai verzockte rund 2000 Euro beim Internetspielen!*


 
Weiter hier >> http://www.bild.de/regional/koeln/rechnung/kai-verzockt-2000-euro-im-internet-30278150.bild.html


----------



## Teleton (6 Mai 2013)

Da zeigt sich mal wieder warum alle Bezahldienste über das Telefon Schrott sind.
Warum soll der Betreiber des Spieles ein schutzwürdiges Vertrauen darauf haben, dass jeder der Zugang zum Telefon hat beliebige Verträge zu Lasten des Anschlussinhabers abschließen kann? Das Argument lautet ja dass Anschlüssen nur an Volljährige übergeben werden und dieser den Anschluss schützen kann. Absurd, diese Argumentation passt für Mietverträge auch. Kann ich jetzt jedem Kind was die Tür öffnet Sachen verkaufen mit Wirkung für den Hauptmieter?


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2013)

> *... sie ... hofft auf Kulanz der Telefonanbieter.*


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, wird sich aber wohl kaum erfüllen. Interessant wird es erst dann, wenn sich die 36jährige von der T-Com verklagen lässt und wie dann das Urteil ausfällt.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Mai 2013)

Für diesen Fall sollte sie und ihr Anwalt sich mal mit den folgenden Urteilen vertraut machen, wo eindeutig die von den Providern immer wieder herbeigerufene "Anscheins- und Duldungsvollmacht" verneint wird:

AG Eisenach, Urt. v. 01.03.2006 – 59 C 1440/04
http://www.r-gespraecheundrecht.de/urteile/Amtsgericht_Eisenach_20060301.html

LG Braunschweig, v. 17.03.2004 (AZ: 114 C 5637/03)
http://www.r-gespraecheundrecht.de/urteile/Amtsgericht_Braunschweig_20040317.html

LG Flensburg, Urteil v. 16.09.2005 - Az.: 7 S 18/05
http://www.r-gespraecheundrecht.de/urteile/Landgericht_Flensburg_20050916.html

LG Saarbrücken, Urteil vom 22.06.2011 Aktenz. 10 S 99/10

AG Berlin - Mitte Urteil vom 28.07.2008 Az.: 12 C 52/08
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=1710


> 4. Wird Minderjährigen ein Mobiltelefon mit Laufzeitvertrag zur eingeschränkten Nutzung überlassen (hier: um für die Eltern erreichbar zu sein), ist regelmäßig weder eine Anscheinsvollmacht noch eine Duldungsvollmacht des Minderjährigen hinsichtlich des Abschlusses von Verträgen über Klingelton-Abonnements zu sehen.
> 
> 5. Die Anscheinsvollmacht beruht auf dem Setzen eines Rechtscheins und setzt - konstitutiv - ein schutzwürdiges Vertrauen des anderen Teils voraus. Der Anbieter von Handy-Klingeltönen u.ä. Dienstleistungen kann nach allgemeiner Lebenserfahrung nicht darauf vertrauen, dass nur Volljährige oder gar nur Vertragspartner des jeweiligen Mobilfunkanbieters den Mobilfunkanschluss nutzen. Vielmehr begibt sich der Klingeltonanbieter zum Zwecke des unhinterfragten Vertragsschlusses privatautonom in die Lage, an ihm von Person und Alter her nicht bekannte, Vertragspartner Leistung zu erbringen, deren Bezahlung er sich nicht sicher sein kann, wenn er für den Vertragsschluss eine Beauftragung nur per Kurzmitteilung genügen lässt. Dabei wird ein solches Handeln davon motiviert sein, dass die Bezahlung der Dienstleistungen in der Regel anstandslos erfolgt und die Inkaufnahme von vertraglichen Unsicherheiten im Vergleich zu komplexeren Prozessen (Identifizierung, Altersüberprüfung etc.) sich für den Anbieter wirtschaftlich als günstiger darstellt. Ein solches privatautonomes Handeln lässt aber das erforderliche, schutzwürdige Vertrauen entfallen.


 
LG Bielefeldm Ureil. v. 15.09.2004 - Az: 22 S 162/04
http://www.mehrwertdiensteundrecht....llmacht-bei-mehrwertdiensten-22-S-162-04.html


> Das Amtsgericht hat aber mit zutreffenden Erwägungen dargelegt, dass eine derartige Rechtsscheinsvollmacht hier nicht gegeben war. Der Hinweis der Klägerin darauf, der Beklagte hätte nach Erhalt der ersten Rechnung aufmerksam werden müssen, geht insofern ins Leere: Denn unstreitig ist geblieben, dass der Beklagte die erste der beiden Rechnungen erst erhalten hatte, nachdem das letzte der streitgegenständlichen Telefonate bereits geführt worden war. Ohne konkreten Anlass war es aber auch bei Beachtung jeder im Verkehr erforderlichen Sorgfalt nicht geboten, einen 15 jährigen Jungen darauf zu überwachen, dass er nicht etwa plötzlich Telefonate zu teuren Sonderrufnummern führen würde.


----------

